# Styl3d.fr : site de référencement sur la custo mac



## Styl3d (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je viens de créer un site web ayant pour but de référencer les dernières créations disponibles pour Mac, que ce soit des fonds d'écran, pack d'icônes, etc...

J'ai été inactif dans ce domaine durant 4 ans et j'ai trouvé intéressante l'idée de me relancer dans la custo au travers de ce projet, en espérant bien sûr qu'il n y ait pas trop de sites similaires.

Visitez Styl3d.fr


----------



## wath68 (26 Novembre 2011)

Je salue l'initiative 

Comme site dans le même genre je connais juste IconPaper qui n'est pas en français lui.


----------



## Syboo (30 Novembre 2011)

chapeau ! ya que des super truc


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2011)

Sympa, ça me rappelle mes folles années ou je donnais un coup de main sur Guikit et Guipulp.


----------

